# Lifespan of horned nerite snail?



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got a few horned nerites (clithon corona), and there doesn't seem to be much information about them online. Does anyone here on this forum have any idea how long they can live for? And has anyone had any success breeding them?


----------

